# Spam Mails von meiner Domain?



## bandsite (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Domain bei einem Amerikanischen Provide angemietet, auf dem Webspace ist ein Mambo CMS installiert. Seit einigen Tagen bekomme ich e-Mails von meiner Domain, die ich aber nicht versendet habe. Die Absender eMail Adressen existieren auch garnicht.

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Hat das was mit dem Sicherheitszertifikat zu tun? - Wenn ich in die Administration des Webspeichers gehe, dann bekomme ich eine Meldung vom Browser, dass das Sicherheitszertifikat abgelaufen ist. Wo haben die Spamschreiber meine eMail Adresse her?

Gruß, Bandsite


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Januar 2006)

Spammailversender setzen mitlerweile gerne die domain hinter dem @ ( also die aus der Empfängeradresse ) auch auf ihren Absender.
So wollen sie vortäuschen sie wären zB Admin dieser Seite und die User glauben dass dann wenn sie doof sind auch.

Das hat normalerweise nichts mit deinem Mailserver oder deinem CMS zu tuhen, sondern ist einfach nur eine neue Taktik,


----------

